# Online Broker charting vs. Charting Packages?



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 October 2005)

Who uses what ?

I use only my online trading charts at HSBC and some free charting sites.


----------



## wayneL (24 October 2005)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Who uses what ?
> 
> I use only my online trading charts at HSBC and some free charting sites.




Online charting sux IMO.

If anyone is fair dinkum abou tech analysis, Amibroker or metastock or similar is a must.

I use amibroker pro with esignal.


----------



## RodC (24 October 2005)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

Amibroker for me.

I used to use Ezycharts years ago.

Rod.


----------



## GreatPig (24 October 2005)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

AmiBroker for me too.

Started with the free version of FCharts, but AmiBroker is heaps better and not expensive (relative to many other packages).

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Milk Man (24 October 2005)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

I use amibroker. I have ezycharts as well. Cant say I recommend ezycharts; too expensive for what it does. Amibroker is by far and away better but it did take me a while to learn how to use. Unless youre a programmer youll probably never stop learning more stuff you can use, and theres always new stuff being thought up for it.

Amibroker   

Ezycharts :bad: 
(Thank you to the renowned authors who recommended this crap! Payola?)


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 January 2006)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

What about Market Analyst? I attended a "Share Safe" seminar during the week and they were promoting Market Analyst.

Anybody have strong views against it?


----------



## bullmarket (26 January 2006)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

Happy Australia Day Everyone 

Below is a reply I posted to a similar questions over at www.stockmeetingplace.com



> Hi MadRed,
> 
> Until recently, when my annual data subscription expired, I had been using Quicken's ShareAnaylser charting software with its inbuilt scanner. I am happy to use Comsec's advanced charting for now.
> 
> ...




cheers 

bullmarket


----------



## tarnor (26 January 2006)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

I'm just using incredible charts atm .. and will probably buy it sicne its so cheap.. i like it mainly cause it updates every hour..

I found a version of metastock but i couldnt figure out how to get it to automatically update.. how does that work do you guys pay for a data feed as well?

Sanfords uses an integrated metstock??


----------



## chansw (26 January 2006)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

I am a Westpac broking customer and the charting tool they provide is very basic (shocking IMO). At the moment, I am using incredible charts and will have a look on Amibroker since a few of you guys mentioned about it.


----------



## Euler (28 September 2006)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

Does anyone use, trialled or have comments on eSignal Advanced GET Real time software and data feed package?

Have been looking at an alternative to WebIress (which is a poor joke of an excuse for a package to hock to traders - it's a simple broking desk package - and charge rip-off price for it).

Advanced GET is not cheap but in the overall context of high-end charting packages it is reasonable.  For a US package they do have "local" support.  I have looked at alternatives but it seems that for "bang-for-buck" it goes close to being the best ... based on the info I've seen so far.  The alternative is Metastock or AmiBroker and  .... (?).  I have a personal preference for Metastock as I've used the EOD version for many yearsbut from a demo I've seen it isn't in the league of Adv.GET.  I have no experience with AmiBroker.

Would be interested in others views, preferences and experiences.


----------



## hos11au (2 October 2006)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

euler

I went to a man financial seminar on the weekend and the presenter, david vassallo, said that esignal and adv get was the best in the marketplace.


----------



## SevenFX (2 October 2006)

*Re: Online Broker charting vs Charting Packages*

Can I use Metastock 8/9/10 or AMIbroker and use my commsec live data account instead of Protrader2, as it becomes unstable every time the improve it....sea-saw development team.....


----------

